# expanding my place



## linnrg (Jun 8, 2016)

thought you all might get a laugh in my improvised scaffolding.
I am in the process of building a 30' x 72' high tunnel green house

The caption for the moose is "when will this be done - we are hungry after this winter - just look at our scabby hide"


----------



## cda (Jun 8, 2016)

Fantastic!!!

Go Alaska

Can you claim the moose for the yearly stipend ???


----------



## linnrg (Jun 8, 2016)

no but it might be possible to kill it if it attacks me - you know defense of life and property like happens to our bears.


----------



## conarb (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks like OSHA doesn't get as far north as Alaska, maybe the cold protects you from them?


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2016)

While I was in Alaska fishing the rivers I saw moose crap everywhere.  That made me nervous.  A friend's neighbor moved from California and started feeding moose in her backyard.  She left on vacation and upon her return found the back of the house destroyed.  That same friend took his dog for a walk one cold winter evening.  A few blocks from home he encountered a moose.  The moose was upset about something and charged.  Danny ended up on a snow pile from the plow and the moose would not let him down.  He was wearing a light jacket and became worried that he would freeze before the moose gave up.  He told of a tourist that was behind a moose in the downtown area.  The tourist grew impatient and honked his horn...the moose kicked the car severely..... for a minute or two.

While I was camping near Chester Ca. the local store/deli installed bear proof trash bins.  The bears removed an exterior wall and tore up the store.


----------

